# A few of my efforts



## camperman (Jul 20, 2016)

Just a quick introduction to a few of my recent attempts.
Not sure if the pics will work.





















Sorry, I've posted far too many images.
All of these are Stainless, RWL 34 or AEB Land
Thanks for taking the time to look.


----------



## jessf (Jul 20, 2016)

I really like your stuff. Third picture, the one on the far right has some nice proportions and shape.


----------



## sunnysunlight (Jul 21, 2016)

you have nice KNIFES. I'll like to see more. these knifes are wahooo:knife::knife::knife:


----------



## camperman (Jul 22, 2016)

Thank you for the very kind comments.
Here are some images of a few more.
Many Thanks.


----------



## jessf (Jul 22, 2016)

Very clean. I too like to garnish my cutting board.


----------



## Matus (Jul 23, 2016)

That is beautiful work. Please do not hesitate to start a WIP thread once you will start your next project


----------



## nwdel (Jul 23, 2016)

Very impressive array of work, looking forward to more.


----------



## merlijny2k (Oct 29, 2016)

Man you take the polishing part serious. Did you do that all by hand or do you have something real clever for it?


----------



## camperman (Oct 29, 2016)

I tend to do most of the hard work by hand.
Get it down to about 800 or 1200 and then progress through buffer wheels.
I used to do it all by hand but my elbows have started to complain in the middle of the night.

I've a few more that are almost finished that I'll post some pics of over the next few days if anyone is interested in looking at them.


----------



## Jacob_x (Oct 29, 2016)

Wow really nice. That drop point with the pepper is beautiful, and I normally like simple handles.


----------



## merlijny2k (Oct 30, 2016)

Love the look. These buffing wheels you talk about. Is that the kind you can put on a power drill or something heavier like a bench grinder? How many different wheels do you use and what do you load them with? Can't get that polish out of my head have to try it.


----------



## camperman (Oct 31, 2016)

I'm lucky enough to have a bench polisher (it's pretty powerful).
A bench grinder can do the job fine.

I've quite a few different mops for different steels.
At the moment I've been using stainless so I use compounds designed for that.
A quick internet search should turn up quite a lot of suppliers.
A word of caution, don't go for the cheapest mops, buy better and you won't have to go to the trouble of truing them up.
A bumpy mop is worse than no mop.
Also, they are often regarded as the most dangerous tool in the workshop.
They can do permanent damage.
Take care.


----------

